# Mühle Glashütte today presented their Teutonia Sport II in a new colour scheme



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The Mühle Teutonia Sport II now also takes into account the third legendary classic racing car color.
On the occasion of the „Rallye Elbflorenz" which will be held this weekend MÜhle Glashütte presents a Teutonia Sport II British Racing Green.










From the very beginning, Mühle Glashütte have accompanied the Saxon Rallye as a sponsor and thus not only live their passion for historic cars, but also take their automotive company history into account: Because as early as the beginning of the 1920s, R. Mühle & Sohn manufactured speedometers, tachometers and car clocks.

The Teutonia Sport stands in the tradition of these instruments - whether as the Italian Bella Macchina in red and black or as a reminiscence of the legendary Silberpfeile with Clous de Paris dial. The new Teutonia Sport II in British Racing Green now achieves this in the fine English style.

Gentlemen, Start Your Engines!

Retail: €2.250


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

This photo from Mühle Glashütte's website shows the BRG colour well I think.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

It‘s a bit more matt iirc but, the model we saw when visiting Mühle was without sapphire, that makes a bit of a difference.


----------



## Mister X (May 31, 2017)

That first live pic with the green stitching on the black strap pulls the whole color scheme together. I'd end up with a brown strap too as that's also a great look.


----------



## secmar44 (Nov 18, 2007)

It is very special...


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh, I rather like that! I'll have to see when our local dealer gets one in, want to see it in person.


----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

I like it! I’ve been looking for a green watch and this just made the short list


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Was at our dealer this weekend and while they don't have this particular version in yet, they do have the black with red accents model. Looking at that one I was quite impressed - definitely sporty yet with a touch of elegance too. I've had the pleasure of meeting and chatting with Thilo several times when he's been here in Denver (hosted by our dealer) - a true gentleman. Plus I like the history behind the company and the fact that it's been family owned now for 5 generations. And the Woodpecker Neck regulator is an interesting update to the Sellita movement. 

Our dealer is expecting to get one in around the end of the year or beginning next, pretty sure I'm going to have them put my name on it.


----------

